# Carburetor linkage question



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

hey guys

Some of you may know i've been working on a murray riding mower lately
its a briggs ohv-model 287707....type 0225-1....code 970102ZE
pulled her out the trash pile...

i finally got the engine running yesterday...and after test Run....noticed i couldn't throttle the engine down....after pulling breather housing off and flywheel shroud,.so i could see behind the carb...i noticed there was no type of throttle linkage hooked to the carb from the throttle control bracket..

what they do have is linkage for the choke....and linkage with a tiny spring on it for the governor....

the linkage i think i need because its no where on my mower...lol...
is called the mechanical governor link.. part #691841...from the carb parts ipl
for a walbro carb...

i'm hoping someone has a diagram of this linkage set up...or a link on the internet i can view...i have searched high and low on the intrernet....and the mower is a 1997 hard to find stuff on it as far as pictures to look at go...

any help is appreciated....this throttle set up is strange to me...and i want to hook it up right so i don't break the new linkage...

thanks so much for your help on this matter..
cajun


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

well in case anyone is following this thread...figured i'd post a little up-date on this engine....after looking at several diagrams that a friend sent me....it seems i have all the linkages that go to this carb...and hook to the governor arm...

today i did a remote throttle control adjustment on the control bracket....and it allowed me to throttle the engine back a couple of times...but then something came lose again....and was back to no throttle control......

so i think i have a broken piece of some sort on the governor control Rack ( white plastic piece) that the throttle cable fits into......or a spring is totally shot from the governor arm....i'm pulling the control bracket off today...and see if i can figure out whats going on with this thing.....still no diagrams for my type of engine....just some that was sent to me that came close.....so i guess...i'll have to guess at how this thing was put together....and i hate guessing....expecially with a governor component....last thing i want is a run-away engine....and lose all the work i've put in this thing so far...

Randy


----------



## hwcoll95 (Mar 29, 2000)

*feel dumb*

i lost the rod and some buddies tore it apart and we rebuilt it,now i cant figure the carb linkage/choke/governor hook up?


----------

